# what am i doin wrong?



## ladysmom (Dec 21, 2007)

our puppy is 5 months old well he does good in her crate for long periods of time but when we let her out we take her directly out potty but then maybe 20 min to an hour she has to go again. is this normal? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like the routine around here too. My guys go outside once or twice in the morning, once or twice at lunch and 3-4 times in the evening.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What makes you think you are doing anything wrong?
A puppy's bladder is not fully developed.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That sounds like the routine around here too. My guys go outside once or twice in the morning, once or twice at lunch and 3-4 times in the evening.


Yikes, you gotta stop letting them drink your beer!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> Yikes, you gotta stop letting them drink your beer!


Yup I need to put in a revolving door. I've just never called Oakly's bluff when he asks to go out and with Caue here he has to go out whenever Oakly goes out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds normal to me, we have a doggie door so they can go anythime they want, but a pup that age needs to go alot more at night for some reason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you are worried, you might take her to get checked for a UTI. At five months they should be able to hold it alittle longer but every dog is different.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Also try to take into consideration how much water your pup is taking in. I know my boy goes out to relieve himself approximately twice as often as my father's dogs. He's 2 years old, so bladder control isn't an issue. It just comes down to the fact that he takes in MUCH more water than they do. But as someone else mentioned, if you are concerned go ahead and have her checked for a UTI. At the very least, it will give you some peace of mind. Good luck with your new pup!!

Julie and Jersey


----------

